# C.H. Joyce Drill Press



## rxh (17 Jan 2017)

This drill has a brass plate marked: " C.H. Joyce, Engineers Tools, London S.E." - I thing that may be the name of the distributor rather than the manufacturer. I plan to buy new belts for it and get it working, driven by an electric motor, I am puzzled by the belt tensioning arrangement. It looks like if the top belt is tightened the bottom belt will go slack. Please can anyone give an explanation?


----------



## novocaine (18 Jan 2017)

I'd suspect that the shaft is concentric to the mount so as you turn the adjuster it pushes to one side or the other to tighten both belts rather than up. there is a float in the shaft to account for difference in belt length which I think you maybe confusing for a tensioning slide. or I could be very wrong and there's a idler somewhere which moves too.


----------



## Bm101 (18 Jan 2017)

Can't help sorry, but that's a lovely old tool. Will you do a thread as you go? (please?) I'm sure it would generate a lot of interest. =D>


----------



## Limey Lurker (18 Jan 2017)

Can you tell me the amount of travel on the chuck, please?


----------



## rxh (18 Jan 2017)

Thanks for your replies.



novocaine":3vq71phq said:


> I'd suspect that the shaft is concentric to the mount so as you turn the adjuster it pushes to one side or the other to tighten both belts rather than up. there is a float in the shaft to account for difference in belt length which I think you maybe confusing for a tensioning slide. or I could be very wrong and there's a idler somewhere which moves too.


Turning the lever slackens the mounting of the pulley axle, allowing it to move up and down only. There is no sideways movement and no sign of a mounting place for a jockey wheel.



Bm101":3vq71phq said:


> Can't help sorry, but that's a lovely old tool. Will you do a thread as you go? (please?) I'm sure it would generate a lot of interest. =D>


OK - will do. It may take a while .....



Limey Lurker":3vq71phq said:


> Can you tell me the amount of travel on the chuck, please?


3 1/2" up/down.


----------



## novocaine (19 Jan 2017)

I see that now on closer inspection. my apologies. the other option is that you tension the top belt then make the lower belt to suit, is the belt length the same over all 3 speeds? (i.e the top and bottom pullies are the same only inverted). 
you'll need to run the top belt relatively slack anyway to allow for the twist.


----------



## SVB (19 Jan 2017)

I don't think these belts are designed to run tight and I guess sliding it to allow for easier belt replacement?

Not sure, nice project though!

S


----------



## rxh (24 Apr 2017)

Well, I got it to work. I made the new flat belts as short as I dared and mounted the motor on a hinged platform so that the v-belt can be tensioned and swapped between pulleys. For the flat belts the required length is indeed the same over all three speeds and it is possible to get enough slack to change speed by loosening the central shaft using the lever. It is possible to obtain the following speeds: 146, 211, 292, 422, 583 & 843 rpm. Not exactly in line with modern notions of HSE but it runs with an impressive whirring and clanking sound


----------



## toolsntat (25 Apr 2017)

So wonderful to see this back in service 8) 
Well done.
Andy


----------



## novocaine (25 Apr 2017)

excellent, a mighty fine piece of kit.


----------



## DTR (25 Apr 2017)

That's an impressive looking drill =D> 

The speed range is reassuring slow too; I think that many drills (particularly modern ones) are geared too fast. I have the same type of belt on my treadle lathe (balata?) and I've found that it stretches if left under tension. I slip the belt off the pulley now when I'm not using it.

With regards to the exposed belts, my old ML4 lathe and my BCA both have exposed belts. I've always felt that the exposed belt keeps me on my guard, whereas enclosed belts can lead to complacency.

Your Super 7 looks rather tidy too 8)


----------

